
Activists rush to save government science data – if they can find it - mcbits
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/science/donald-trump-data-rescue-science.html
======
mcbits
It's too bad this was written in a way to alienate half the country. The need
for decentralized, robust preservation of knowledge and data is non-partisan.

